# Arc Flash PPE - Long Coat/w Shin Protection vs Short Coat/w Bib Overalls



## KimoRowe (Jun 9, 2021)

I am curious to know if anyone has any experiences or options they would share regarding the use of Long Coat/w Shin Protection vs Short Coat/w Bib Overalls? Pros / Cons of either??? Just to be clear I am not singling out any specific brand, I have seen these two different styles from multiple brands. I am more curious to know about the two different styles and is one safer than the other, one is more breath able vs one could allow the blast to blow up into the garment more, etc.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Would rather stumble around blindly after a blast wearing coveralls then trip on a smock while searching an exit.

just my take on things.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Go with coveralls more time to put on but better protection if doing real work. Long coat maybe if you are just testing or throwing a breaker.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

I have yet to work any place that would let me use the coat.
Last arc flash class I took the instructor did not recommend the "lab" coat for just the reason you mentioned in your post.
A fire ball could roll up under the coat.
I would think the coat might be a bit cooler allowing better air circulation, but the if the air can get up under it so could a fire ball.

Last place I worked I was able to convince them I needed the arc flash hood with the battery powered fan in it.
Helped keep the face shield and my glasses from steaming up. 
Circulated the already hot air under the hood but at least the air was moving.
Being in one of those suits during the hot summer days in South Texas, with the temperature around 98F with the humidity percentage about the same, is no picnic.
Lost close to 4 pounds after spending about 3 hours (did take a few hood off water breaks) in one of those suits.
Had to wring my socks out after getting out of that thing.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I have never worn the el cheapie suit. Only the full 40 cal suits. As noted they are not at all comfortable in any of the southern states in the summer, spring or fall.
It is your life, and since an arc fault is like approaching the sun in all of its glory which do you want to wear? Before you answer how long does it take to get to the burn unit in your area?
It has always been hours in my case. 
What does your facilities arc fault study say you need?
FYI I ALWAYS had FR clothing and underware on under the suit.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Arcwear tested the smocks. In an arc fault it blows up underneath and you have no protection. Bibs and jackets don’t do this an obviously neither do coveralls. I forgot when but they’ve been outlawed for over a decade.

ASTM tags BTW are meaningless. They test pieces of the cloth, not the garment. I could wear a “12 cal” tank top but it might not give me much protection against anything except beach bunnies.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

The mine supplied our FR outer clothing, Shirts, pants and blast suit (my words)
We had a BIG to do about the cotton name tags on our shirts. Which were NOT FR nor was the threads. When I left they were dealing with the buttons. (plastic) All of our clothing came from a national company. Which washed them and returned them, they claimed to wash the FR stuff together.
The electricians became the only trade at the mine without name tags. 

Paulengr
Bring on the beach bunnies, I need more.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Mine has a built in fan


----------

